# New Uber App



## RustaSam (Jul 2, 2018)

Downloaded the new app 
I like the new app. 
Haven’t used it
Anyone haveing Any issues


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RustaSam said:


> Downloaded the new app
> I like the new app.
> Haven't used it
> Anyone haveing Any issues


I havent used it either.

Best way to Like it.

Not Using it !


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Way too many glitches/bugs.
Was this even tested before release?


----------



## bpm45 (May 22, 2017)

Testing? QA and testing aren't hero-making positions. Uber does a very poor job of testing.


----------



## TedJ (May 8, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Way too many glitches/bugs.
> Was this even tested before release?


They NEVER BETA TEST ANYTHING BEFORE IMPLEMENTING IT! Why do you think so many functions fail to work. They make a change and just see how it does. Nothing like trial by fire. Too bad they don't actually listen to their drivers. THey'd fix a lot of problems before they happen.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

TedJ said:


> They NEVER BETA TEST ANYTHING BEFORE IMPLEMENTING IT! Why do you think so many functions fail to work. They make a change and just see how it does. Nothing like trial by fire. Too bad they don't actually listen to their drivers. THey'd fix a lot of problems before they happen.


Yeah, why bother testing it before release when there are millions of testers (drivers) to tell them the problems with it.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

You are the beta test.


----------



## TedJ (May 8, 2017)

henrygates said:


> You are the beta test.


Wouldn't be so bad but they don't listen


----------



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

I have had the [Go] app for 2 months now.
Overall I like it over the previous version, with lots of gripes as well.

Is the new version available on iOS as well? My primary phone is Android and as I said, it switched over late May or early June. But I have the app on an iphone and a ipad both with current version numbers, but old UI (and a lot more info I can't find in the new Go version).


----------



## hollowhollow (Aug 2, 2017)

its trash, lost almost 4 fares so far, crashed opened again the ride disappeared, riders had to order another ride.


----------



## Hokoth (Jul 13, 2018)

i have a good exp with new app


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

hollowhollow said:


> its trash, lost almost 4 fares so far, crashed opened again the ride disappeared, riders had to order another ride.


Same here. I lose rides every day because the app crashes or freezes. Accepted rides just flat out disappear. Some freeze, I Force Stop the app and restart. Sometimes app cant restart, I have to then uninstall/reinstall. Its a nightmare.


----------



## elkscout (Jul 12, 2018)

what does the new app look like? Was it a required/automatic update? How do I know if I'm using it? Do we have a choice?


----------



## TedJ (May 8, 2017)

Had the app reattach a rider 15 seconds after I cancelled the trip as a No Show. I went back and got the rider. But this has happened multiple times and UBER cents the issue. Its all our fault.


----------



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

elkscout said:


> what does the new app look like? Was it a required/automatic update? How do I know if I'm using it? Do we have a choice?


When it is deployed to your area, no you do not have a choice.
I wiped and reinstalled My Android phone and apps and it reverted to the old UI for a day or two, then 
returned to the new UI. It was announced in April. My market got it starting June.

https://www.uber.com/newsroom/new-driver-app/

I don't have huge gripes about it, though it certainly doesn't live up to the hype of being for the drivers based on their input etc.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Can you see the address on the ping or at least a better picture on the map.


----------



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> Can you see the address on the ping or at least a better picture on the map.


No.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

StephenT said:


> No.


great more people requesting rides from market st!!!! whats the point of this app?


----------

